
Things I wish I knew about Stripe - mooreds
http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/2350
======
mtmail
What we learned

* You can't change the currency of a Stripe customer.

* Stripe won't transfer US Dollars into a UK US Dollar accounts. We set some up with our bank only to find out later Stripe won't do it. So we have US Dollars => British Pound conversion cost.

~~~
mooreds
Yup, the documentation is thorough about this kind of stuff, but you have to
know to look for it (and sometimes the only way to learn is the hard way).

See [https://stripe.com/docs/payouts#supported-accounts-and-
settl...](https://stripe.com/docs/payouts#supported-accounts-and-settlement-
currencies) for example.

